# Things to look out for when buying a used car (Tax etc, not mechanical)



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm comfortable enough looking at the quality of a vehicle but I was just a bit concerned about a few things. 

Is there anything I need to look out for? I'm sure I read something about someone who had bought a used car and it was imported and never had exise duty paid on it and cost several thousand euros on top of the purchase price in order to be able to use it. 

Are there any other common pitfalls surrounding the situation? 

I would muchly appreciate any advice.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Engine size and and emissions could have a big impact. You're probably aware of this anyway, but this little pdf sums up the hit your pocket will take tax-wise -

New charges for registration and road tax in Cyprus from 1 Jan 2014


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

MrSpadge said:


> Engine size and and emissions could have a big impact. You're probably aware of this anyway, but this little pdf sums up the hit your pocket will take tax-wise -
> 
> New charges for registration and road tax in Cyprus from 1 Jan 2014


Yeah that's what I mean. It's an insane hit if it's not been properly imported and I have no idea how to check. 

I also can't find that much information on yearly road tax... 

Urrrrrrrrrrrrghiwpenf]nfefnef

Honestly there's so much conflicting information here. I'm loving it so far, I don't even mind the fact every government building closes at 1 and lunch is 11-1 but jesus how hard is it to have a clearly and easily findable document that says "This is how much road tax is" There's so much conflicting information out there...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Zinfandel said:


> Yeah that's what I mean. It's an insane hit if it's not been properly imported and I have no idea how to check.
> 
> I also can't find that much information on yearly road tax...
> 
> ...


The new road tax is easy to calculate.

0-60 gr/100km = 0,50 € per gr
61-180 gr/100km = 3,00 € per gr
Over 180 gr/100 km = 8,00 per gr

If the car has no paid duty it is not possible to register until duty is paid. A simple question to the transport department will give you the answer


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> The new road tax is easy to calculate.
> 
> 0-60 gr/100km = 0,50 € per gr
> 61-180 gr/100km = 3,00 € per gr
> ...


A lot of the stuff I've read suggests the road tax is different for cars registered before and after 2014. Is that correct or is it a blanket road tax amount for all cars regardless of when they were registered?

My sincere thanks for your help.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Zinfandel said:


> A lot of the stuff I've read suggests the road tax is different for cars registered before and after 2014. Is that correct or is it a blanket road tax amount for all cars regardless of when they were registered?
> 
> My sincere thanks for your help.


It is lower if registered before 01-01-2014. I have forgot how it is calculated. My VW Passat 1.6 cost 86€ p.a


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> It is lower if registered before 01-01-2014. I have forgot how it is calculated. My VW Passat 1.6 cost 86€ p.a


Great thank you, I have the rates for that! The car I want should be €230 or so which is just fine. 

So I'll try speak to the transport office tomorrow and make sure it's registered in Cyprus and I wouldn't need to pay any exise/import taxes on it.

Thank you again for your help .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Zinfandel said:


> Great thank you, I have the rates for that! The car I want should be €230 or so which is just fine.
> 
> So I'll try speak to the transport office tomorrow and make sure it's registered in Cyprus and I wouldn't need to pay any exise/import taxes on it.
> 
> Thank you again for your help .


The cars that can be a risk is the ones sold by the British service men and women on the t´bases. They can buy cars here tax free. Also check when you are at the transport department so there is no outstanding road tax.


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> The cars that can be a risk is the ones sold by the British service men and women on the t´bases. They can buy cars here tax free. Also check when you are at the transport department so there is no outstanding road tax.


Thanks Baywatch,

That's what I mean. I'm not sure how I can check if it's previously been owned by a service person. The guy selling it has not had it for too long. He says he's selling it because his GF has got a promotion and he is having her old car. 

So I guess in my head I'm thinking it's possible he's bought it and realised there's tax due so is trying to shift it on and I have no idea how to check this.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Zinfandel said:


> Thanks Baywatch,
> 
> That's what I mean. I'm not sure how I can check if it's previously been owned by a service person. The guy selling it has not had it for too long. He says he's selling it because his GF has got a promotion and he is having her old car.
> 
> So I guess in my head I'm thinking it's possible he's bought it and realised there's tax due so is trying to shift it on and I have no idea how to check this.


If it is registered in his name, there is no tax due, because it is not possible to register it.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

may be silly question but if car has cypriot number plates wouldnt it mean is a cypriot car or registered in cyprus?? moving probably in september with 3 dogs so planning on hiring large estate type car but would be buying any cheap car as soon as possible to avoid paying for car hire for long. then taking time to find a nice convertable


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madmum54 said:


> may be silly question but if car has cypriot number plates wouldnt it mean is a cypriot car or registered in cyprus?? moving probably in september with 3 dogs so planning on hiring large estate type car but would be buying any cheap car as soon as possible to avoid paying for car hire for long. then taking time to find a nice convertable


Cyprus number plates mean it is registered here, Where it come from does not matter. 

About convertible, have in mind that driving without a roof in Cyprus can be very dangerous because of the strong sun. You would expect to see many of them but they are quite rare. Now and then you can read in the newspapers about accidents caused by people getting heatstroke driving a convertible


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> About convertible, have in mind that driving without a roof in Cyprus can be very dangerous because of the strong sun. You would expect to see many of them but they are quite rare. Now and then you can read in the newspapers about accidents caused by people getting heatstroke driving a convertible


I totally agree with Anders. Far better to get a nice car with decent air conditioning.
If you want to be able to explore the island a 4 x 4 is the best bet.
I certainly would not recommend a convertible especially with a child.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a question I wonder if anyone can help me with; I am looking to import a car from the UK (not one I own) but through a car company that does export to Cyprus, does anyone know of anyone that has done this? or any info on it? I live in Israel at the mo but am moving to near Paphos this July. is it just the same procedure as if you were bringing your own? It is costing 800 pounds to ship, and I will be supplied with all the relevant papers. But I wonder if it is a different procedure on import duty as it is not a car I have previously owned. Thanks, but no worries if no one has any info, its a tricky one!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are a couple of companies who regularly import vehicles from the UK and I am sure that they know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> I have a question I wonder if anyone can help me with; I am looking to import a car from the UK (not one I own) but through a car company that does export to Cyprus, does anyone know of anyone that has done this? or any info on it? I live in Israel at the mo but am moving to near Paphos this July. is it just the same procedure as if you were bringing your own? It is costing 800 pounds to ship, and I will be supplied with all the relevant papers. But I wonder if it is a different procedure on import duty as it is not a car I have previously owned. Thanks, but no worries if no one has any info, its a tricky one!


There is no difference in how it is handled. I assume that in the 800 there is also the handling fees in the port here. Left is then excise duty, MOT and registration fee plus the plates. You can get a C104 form in customs that let ou drive the car on UK plates max six months until all fees are paid and car registered in Cyprus.
You need to take out insurance on it though, the insurer will insure it on the UK plates until it is registered here


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Isn't there some sort of regulation where full duty is charged if the car was not owned for the previous 6 months?

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> Isn't there some sort of regulation where full duty is charged if the car was not owned for the previous 6 months?
> 
> Pete


Yep - has to have been owned for 6 month s AND done 6000 miles, otherwise it is charged at full rate as if it were a new vehicle.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Isn't there some sort of regulation where full duty is charged if the car was not owned for the previous 6 months?
> 
> Pete


If you buy a car from a UK dealer the full duty will always be charged in any case. If the car is below 6000 km or new, the VAT should also be paid in Cyprus and not in the UK


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Veronica said:


> If you want to be able to explore the island a 4 x 4 is the best bet.


Even with a 4x4 it can be a dangerous affair to explore hah. We decided to explore some of the dirt roads / unlisted roads around Marathounta yesterday and very nearly got stuck at a couple of points. Almost burnt through the clutch getting free!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Even with a 4x4 it can be a dangerous affair to explore hah. We decided to explore some of the dirt roads / unlisted roads around Marathounta yesterday and very nearly got stuck at a couple of points. Almost burnt through the clutch getting free!


It is also important to have good clearance which not all 4 x4s have. With the uneven surfaces on dirt roads it is easy to end up grounded. Even with our last car which had very good clearance there were a few times we were close to being grounded.
Still it is worth it for the fun of getting into the interior and going to out of the way places. You get to see some wonderful sights that many people never see.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Veronica said:


> It is also important to have good clearance which not all 4 x4s have. With the uneven surfaces on dirt roads it is easy to end up grounded. Even with our last car which had very good clearance there were a few times we were close to being grounded.
> Still it is worth it for the fun of getting into the interior and going to out of the way places. You get to see some wonderful sights that many people never see.


It wasn't clearance that was the issue - just degradation of the trails that I presume occurred over winter. There were rather deep "pot holes" or depressions for lack of a better word that happened to occur on some rather steep bits of the trail (I would say 25-30 degree inclines!) and the combined effect of the incline and the depressions in the trail made it a challenge to get out of! If we had truly gotten stuck, getting assistance would have been a challenge for sure. 

That being said, as you pointed out, the wonderful sights we encountered made it more than worthwhile. Got some absolutely wonderful photos! I also have to admit to a mild level of amusement at Liz's reactions - considering she has a love of roller coasters I was rather surprised at some of the language coming out of her mouth!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

*Car Import*



PeteandSylv said:


> Isn't there some sort of regulation where full duty is charged if the car was not owned for the previous 6 months?
> 
> Pete


2850 euro for the duty/ excise on a 2012 Avensus 2.0TDI estate.. 600 pounds for Transporting it etc and getting it through customs. Still toying with the Idea! As I also like off roading a lot I may consider a 4x4 estate.. I have till July to figure it out, and will prob buy cheap car in the time being instead of hiring as I have 5 dogs to cart around coming from Israel! ill see what I can find before my next recce.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> 2850 euro for the duty/ excise on a 2012 Avensus 2.0TDI estate.. 600 pounds for Transporting it etc and getting it through customs. Still toying with the Idea! As I also like off roading a lot I may consider a 4x4 estate.. I have till July to figure it out, and will prob buy cheap car in the time being instead of hiring as I have 5 dogs to cart around coming from Israel! ill see what I can find before my next recce.


That seems a lot to pay, you might want to consider buying here.

You'll find estate cars are rare here which means you may have trouble selling if you wish to do so in the future. SUVs are popular as are twin cabs.

As Veronica mentioned the most important issue for off roading is ground clearance rather than 4x4. As Zac has found it, almost the hard way, it is important to observe the condition of the track ahead and reroute if it looks bad.

Many roads are official numbered roads but are "off road" in being a dirt surface. Typically those going into Paphos Forest are like this and make a delightful drive. They will become deeply grooved after winter rains but then will be scraped smooth and OK for the rest of the year. Roads that are rarely used may not be scraped regularly and can be more hazardous.

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> That seems a lot to pay, you might want to consider buying here.
> 
> You'll find estate cars are rare here which means you may have trouble selling if you wish to do so in the future. SUVs are popular as are twin cabs.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Pete for the help! Yes I was looking at Twin cabs, I have had a Nissan Navara (In Portugal where off roading was hugely popular)Before which was superb off roading but did give a bit of Jip in other areas, the axle and the suspension, but I did hammer it hard, also a Toyota Hilux which was great. They seem fairly available in Cyprus at an ok price! It would be a lot easier to buy in Cyprus. Don't suppose you could recommend any cheap insurers (I havent driven in UK for 3 1/2 years where I had full no claims but no one will accept that now after that time, and also will not accept my no claims from here either so will have to start over again which will jack the price up frustratingly as I have never had a crash that was my fault! Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks so much Pete for the help! Yes I was looking at Twin cabs, I have had a Nissan Navara (In Portugal where off roading was hugely popular)Before which was superb off roading but did give a bit of Jip in other areas, the axle and the suspension, but I did hammer it hard, also a Toyota Hilux which was great. They seem fairly available in Cyprus at an ok price! It would be a lot easier to buy in Cyprus. Don't suppose you could recommend any cheap insurers (I havent driven in UK for 3 1/2 years where I had full no claims but no one will accept that now after that time, and also will not accept my no claims from here either so will have to start over again which will jack the price up frustratingly as I have never had a crash that was my fault! Thanks,
> Jen


Ask for quotes from TopQuotes f.ex. We got very good price from them compared to others.

Double cabins are cheaper in tax here because they are considered working cars. But mostly expensive in fuel


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Unfortunately I am no longer recommending Topquotes due to claims experience with the companies they use.

I am currently insured with Abbeygate who allowed far more no claims than I was entitled to, gave me a protected no claims policy which I did not have before and was around €100 cheaper than my renewal. Another reason I chose them was their full claim handling service which deals directly with their nominated repairer and guarantees the repair. Not having this on my claim caused a lot of grief.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks so much Pete for the help! Yes I was looking at Twin cabs, I have had a Nissan Navara (In Portugal where off roading was hugely popular)Before which was superb off roading but did give a bit of Jip in other areas, the axle and the suspension, but I did hammer it hard, also a Toyota Hilux which was great. They seem fairly available in Cyprus at an ok price! It would be a lot easier to buy in Cyprus. Don't suppose you could recommend any cheap insurers (I havent driven in UK for 3 1/2 years where I had full no claims but no one will accept that now after that time, and also will not accept my no claims from here either so will have to start over again which will jack the price up frustratingly as I have never had a crash that was my fault! Thanks,
> Jen



Twin cabs are very readily available here and many Cypriots use them because they are classed as working vehicles so are cheaper on road tax than cars with big engines.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Zinfandel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm comfortable enough looking at the quality of a vehicle but I was just a bit concerned about a few things.
> 
> ...


It's not clear if you are set on a 4wd or if that's just the way this thread has gone, but if you are intent on going off-road then I would advise a 4wd only with dif-lock, following recent experience towing a caravan into and out of a greasy van park in Australia. If you get even a single wheel spin, a 4wd is not much better than a normal car. With dif-lock its chalk and cheese.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Unfortunately I am no longer recommending Topquotes due to claims experience with the companies they use.
> 
> I am currently insured with Abbeygate who allowed far more no claims than I was entitled to, gave me a protected no claims policy which I did not have before and was around €100 cheaper than my renewal. Another reason I chose them was their full claim handling service which deals directly with their nominated repairer and guarantees the repair. Not having this on my claim caused a lot of grief.
> 
> Pete


Having only third party TopQuotes offers are good enough. More is not useful for my old car.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Having only third party TopQuotes offers are good enough. More is not useful for my old car.


Of course. We each have our preferences and motivations but I think it correct to make others aware of our experiences.

By the way I have been told that 3rd party F&T can be more expensive here than comprehensive. It seems ridiculous but might be worth checking.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Of course. We each have our preferences and motivations but I think it correct to make others aware of our experiences.
> 
> By the way I have been told that 3rd party F&T can be more expensive here than comprehensive. It seems ridiculous but might be worth checking.
> 
> Pete


We pay 175€ p a.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

know in UK i've always found 3rd party is more than fully comp. thought maybe its different in cyprus.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

ideally would like a nice flash convertable and either a jeep had shogun & discoverys, range rovers tho not seen many landys in cyprus. or a twin cab truck. but not many with the carrytop type backs on. good to stick dogs in. 
but then wouldnt want to take nice car to the beach (hire cars always in a state with sand all over carpet) and at the best beaches would never be able to park a big jeep/truck
when 1st move got to hire big estate or MPV type as got to drive 3 dogs from airport which when i looked are very expensive. planning on hiring for 1 week or more sensibly 2 and buy any cheap old car for short time

tho knowing hubby he will say dont need to buy anything else now and get the "the approx 20k difference in selling in UK & buying in cyprus and £1300 a month pension got to last for rest of life" lecture


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Unfortunately I am no longer recommending Topquotes due to claims experience with the companies they use.
> 
> I am currently insured with Abbeygate who allowed far more no claims than I was entitled to, gave me a protected no claims policy which I did not have before and was around €100 cheaper than my renewal. Another reason I chose them was their full claim handling service which deals directly with their nominated repairer and guarantees the repair. Not having this on my claim caused a lot of grief.
> 
> Pete


Would you be willing to say more about your claim experience with TopQuote and let us know which company it was?

I have 3 policies through TopQuotes, one for each of our cars (through AIG) and one home contents (via InsureMyVilla). Haven't had to make any claims to date but your comment has me a bit worried about what to expect if I ever need to.

Regarding the comments on 3PFT versus Fully Comp, on my Cruze I was quoted €459 fully comp or €422 3P3T, obviously I went for the fully comp.

On the QashQai was quoted €599 fully comp or €625 3PFT. Even if 3PFT had been cheaper obviously it would not have been a consideration on a brand new car hah but was quite shocked when it came back as €26 more expensive for less insurance. Wacky.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Would you be willing to say more about your claim experience with TopQuote and let us know which company it was?
> 
> I have 3 policies through TopQuotes, one for each of our cars (through AIG) and one home contents (via InsureMyVilla). Haven't had to make any claims to date but your comment has me a bit worried about what to expect if I ever need to.
> 
> ...


So what I was told about 3rd PartyF&T was true. Absolutely crazy!

I'll PM you regarding the other stuff.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> So what I was told about 3rd PartyF&T was true. Absolutely crazy!
> 
> I'll PM you regarding the other stuff.
> 
> Pete


I have never understood the meaning with F&T. If you have a car that is not worth to spend a Fully Comp on, it is hardly worth F&T either. That's why I go for only third party


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Do you all think without any full claims bonus now (because I haven't been insured in UK for 4 years and they won't carry me over with the 15 years I had no claims for!) that is will be a lot more expensive to insure a car in Cyprus?? I was told that I would have problems even though like I said I have never crashed, but they just won't accept the proof! Thanks, this is a useful thread!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

The prices I posted above for my insurance are with zero no claims. I did have no claims back in Europe but could not get a document to show this. I was told if I did have a document that it would have been accepted.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

zach21uk said:


> The prices I posted above for my insurance are with zero no claims. I did have no claims back in Europe but could not get a document to show this. I was told if I did have a document that it would have been accepted.


Thanks So much Zach, That has cleared the matter up for me! I will try and see what I can do when I buy a vehicle over next couple of months, and see if anyone will accept my proof! But thats really helpful with the prices you gave, Great!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks So much Zach, That has cleared the matter up for me! I will try and see what I can do when I buy a vehicle over next couple of months, and see if anyone will accept my proof! But thats really helpful with the prices you gave, Great!


On my renewal a year after a crash I should have had 1 years no claim bonus. I moved to Abbeygate who allowed me 3 years.

I'm not saying this will always happen but if you don't ask you don't get!

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I did try Abnegate to see if they would accept my previous No claims but they refused, but will probably try them for a quote anyway!


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

I have seen a number of dealers here in Paphos selling used cars that seem to have been imported from Japan. At least they have been imported from somewhere, and they are all Mazdas, Nissans, Toyotas, etc. Will any import taxes etc. have been paid on these? Are these imports regarded as good buys? They all seem to be a few years old and in good condition.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Transcend said:


> I have seen a number of dealers here in Paphos selling used cars that seem to have been imported from Japan. At least they have been imported from somewhere, and they are all Mazdas, Nissans, Toyotas, etc. Will any import taxes etc. have been paid on these? Are these imports regarded as good buys? They all seem to be a few years old and in good condition.


These cars are not possible to register if the duty is not paid. If they have a registration number it is easy to check any outstanding taxes by visiting the transport department and ask.


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Transcend said:


> I have seen a number of dealers here in Paphos selling used cars that seem to have been imported from Japan. At least they have been imported from somewhere, and they are all Mazdas, Nissans, Toyotas, etc. Will any import taxes etc. have been paid on these? Are these imports regarded as good buys? They all seem to be a few years old and in good condition.


In any case the import tax on cars like this are very modest indeed. I think that's why they're so popular. 

Once you start getting bigger in engine the price becomes very very big. Something like €8,000 for a 2.0 Hyundai Coupe I was considering importing :|.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Transcend said:


> I have seen a number of dealers here in Paphos selling used cars that seem to have been imported from Japan. At least they have been imported from somewhere, and they are all Mazdas, Nissans, Toyotas, etc. Will any import taxes etc. have been paid on these? Are these imports regarded as good buys? They all seem to be a few years old and in good condition.


Any import tax on these vehicles will have been paid by the dealer and will be reflected in the price. There will not be extra import tax to pay on purchasing the vehicle.

The reason so many used cars are imported from Japan is that Japanese are encouraged to change their cars very regularly as this helps the manufacturers. As a result there are far more used cars available in Japan than there is a need for so they are exported in large numbers to countries like Cyprus.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Zinfandel said:


> In any case the import tax on cars like this are very modest indeed. I think that's why they're so popular.
> 
> Once you start getting bigger in engine the price becomes very very big. Something like €8,000 for a 2.0 Hyundai Coupe I was considering importing :|.


It must have been a horribly dirty engine to come to 8000 €


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> ?..there are far more used cars available in Japan than there is a need for so they are exported in large numbers to countries like Cyprus.


...and to the UK too. In fact all countries which drive on the correct side of the road!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Zinfandel said:


> In any case the import tax on cars like this are very modest indeed. I think that's why they're so popular.
> 
> Once you start getting bigger in engine the price becomes very very big. Something like €8,000 for a 2.0 Hyundai Coupe I was considering importing :|.


Also the car I thought about importing from the uk a 2012 Toyota Avensus Estate 2.0TD, with 35,000 miles on the clock, would have cost me (including transport, customs, excise, duty/Tax etc) 7600 euros. Which seems like a bargain! But think I will need a 4x4!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> Also the car I thought about importing from the uk a 2012 Toyota Avensus Estate 2.0TD, with 35,000 miles on the clock, would have cost me (including transport, customs, excise, duty/Tax etc) 7600 euros. Which seems like a bargain! But think I will need a 4x4!


For some reason you rarely see estate cars here in Cyprus so you might find it difficult to resell one. If you consider the cost importing that really dosnt look like such a bargain in the end. You could put that towards a nice 4x4 here.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Veronica said:


> For some reason you rarely see estate cars here in Cyprus so you might find it difficult to resell one. If you consider the cost importing that really dosnt look like such a bargain in the end. You could put that towards a nice 4x4 here.


Thanks Veronica, The reason I would prefer an estate is to cart dogs around in! and it seems harder to get a closed 4x4..will continue the search!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks Veronica, The reason I would prefer an estate is to cart dogs around in! and it seems harder to get a closed 4x4..will continue the search!


Depending ofc of how many dogs and their size, a Suzuki Grand Vitara is a very good choice and there is many on the island. 

Here is also a lot of Landrovers

You can also find a lot of twin cabins. Most of them are open, but it is always possible to buy the roof on the aftermarket. The reason is that when they are registered here, it is much cheaper without the roof.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks Veronica, The reason I would prefer an estate is to cart dogs around in! and it seems harder to get a closed 4x4..will continue the search!



What do you mean by a CLOSED 4x4 ? Do you mean as opposed to a truck?
Honda CRVs are plentiful and have very generous boot space, ideal for dogs. They are very comfortable and lovely to drive long distances.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> For some reason you rarely see estate cars here in Cyprus so you might find it difficult to resell one. If you consider the cost importing that really dosnt look like such a bargain in the end. You could put that towards a nice 4x4 here.


I was told by a member of the Forum who imported his Toyota Avensis estate last year, that Cypriots don't like estate cars because they think of them as hearses! 



Worldwanderer said:


> Thanks Veronica, The reason I would prefer an estate is to cart dogs around in! and it seems harder to get a closed 4x4..will continue the search!


You could use bazaraki for a comparison of prices and a selection of what is available. Bazaraki is a website to sell various items, including cars, trucks and vans privately. As always with such sites, Caveat Emptor, but I suspect that it will be useful for background info at least...

Cyprus classified ads, Cars, Trucks & Vans,cyprus, cars, trucks, vans, best, sale, auto, nicosia, limassol, paphos, larnaca, pafos, larnaka, vehicle*on www.bazaraki.com


----------

